# Last couple of sticks.



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all

first let me wish all forum members a Happy , prosperous and healthy 2018.

the last 2 sticks of 2017

another Whippet went to a friend of my daughters and a Springer Spaniel which went to the Isle-of-White, both dog portraits.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Really nice work Gloops.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Mick. Nice work.


----------



## woodsman (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Gloops really nice sticks.


----------

